# Best Dressed Little Critter Photo Voting Contest



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Check out the new Spirit Halloween Best Dressed Little Critter Photo Voting Contest 
Whether they’re cute or creepy, these critters embody true Halloween spirit! 

Vote for your favorite until October 6! 
(This app is not mobile friendly).

Enter Here: http://bit.ly/LittleCritter​


----------

